# Kann ich übers Internet auf meinen Home PC zugreifen?



## surffix (25. Oktober 2002)

HI,

Ist es irgendwie möglich, vom Internet aus, so aus dem Browser heraus (oder anders) auf meinen PC zu Hause zuzugreifen und ihn dort zu verwalten?

Wen ja wie?
WOmit?
Was brauche ich?


Gruß

Alex


----------



## sam (25. Oktober 2002)

freenet hatte da neulich nen artikel   zu dem thema...


----------



## eViLaSh (25. Oktober 2002)

es gibt remoteadmin, und andere software wobei du auf deinem heim PC dann eine art server installieren musst, und mit der clientsoftware von anderen PC´s aus deinen HeimPC verwalten kannst.

Du siehst dann deinen PC wie du ihn daheim vor dem Monitor siehst.

natürlcih muss dein HeimPC dann immer online sein, um darauf zu zu greifen


----------



## surffix (25. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Das klingt ja echt super interesant!
Welche SOftware benötige ich dafür?


Gruß
Alex

P.S.: Habt ihr das mal bei euch ausprobiert?
Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Gefahr, das andere dann auf den rechner zugreifen können und dort ******e machen?


----------



## Tob (25. Oktober 2002)

klar ist das risiko da, aber das kann man ja mit Passwörtern und einer sicheren Verbindung über ssh oder so minimieren, und so lange du nichts wichtiges auf dem Rechner hast interesiert sich eh niemand dafür...

tob


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2002)

Sonst gibt's da auch noch pcAnywhere von Symantec. Man muss sich direkt in den anderen PC über die MSN einwählen, ist zwar teurer, aber dafür auch kein Sicherheitsrisiko und eine doch ziemlich schnelle Übertragung des Bildschirms, etc.


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Oktober 2002)

die kostenlose alternative zu pc-anywhere ist vnc. da hast du auch eine grafische umgebung, die du so bedienen kannst, als wenn du physischen zugriff auf den pc hättest.


----------



## nouser (29. Oktober 2002)

*...*

benutzt vnc auch eine ssl verbindung?


----------



## g-zus (29. Oktober 2002)

wie siehts da eigentlich IP mäßig aus?

also wenn ich mich zum PC verbinden will brauch ich ja seine IP, und die meisten von uns werden wohl keine feste haben, oder?

muss man die wissen?
es gibt ja auch so kostenlose pprogramme von anbietern, bei denen man sich anmeldet und dann eine adresse wie http://user.anbieter.com erhält. dazu muss man sich ein programm runterladen und immer wenn man online is und das programm startet wird man über den oben genannten Link an deinen pc weitergeleitet.
das kann man recht gut für FTPs usw. verwenden.
glaubt ihr, dass sich das hier verwenden lassen würde?
òder gibts da von den programmen eine eigene lösung?


----------



## cheating_phil (6. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

Nein, von den Programmen gibts da keine eigene Lösung. Ja, entweder per dynamische IP, oder du registrierst dich bei einem kostenlosen DNS Service, der dir eine Domain gibt, die auf deine aktuelle IP umleitet, wenn du Online bist und der Client an ist. http://www.dyndns.org ist zB so ein Service, bei dem du eine oder mehrere Domain(s) in folgender Form bekommst: deinname.dyndns.org uvm. 


cu, ~phil


----------



## Grimreaper (7. Dezember 2002)

Bei http://www.no-ip.com kannst du dir auch einen DNS dienst holen. Als Alternative zu PC-Anywhere & Co. kannst du auch einen Trojaner benutzen. Das is zwar nich so vertrauenserweckend, aber dafür freeware und nicht so groß wie die PC-Remote Tools. Und die meisten Funktionen sind dabei auch verfügbar.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

